# Mouse turns off in sleep mode



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Once my PC goes into sleep mode my PC mouse just turns off and has to be re-plugged in and i have to keep doing this every day a few times a day, very annoying how to fix?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your laptop? 
Go to *Search* and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the* devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager *open *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers. Right click each *USB Root Hub/Properties/Power Management Uncheck* _Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power_. Put a check in _Allow this device to wake the computer_. Do this for all USB Root Hubs. 
If that still fails, 
Go to the manufacturers* support/download drivers *site and type in your make and model # or your service tag # and download the *Chipset* driver for your model (USB Support) also try a different USB port. Do not plug the mouse into a docking station or hub.


----------

